# Party menu ideas



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought I saw a thread about this but cant find it. Forgive me if Im reposting.

I saw this really cool idea on a site. You can also do the same idea but with lots of other things.
Im going to make one of these and another one with shrimp.

http://i.ehow.com/images/GlobalPhoto/Articles/5198220/skeweredpumpkin-main_Full.jpg


It just looked so cool ,wanted to share.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

WOW! What are you going to be making Spookylady? I was thinking I would like to do something like this with fruit.


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

well right now I plan on having chicken wings,sausage and peppers,one of those skewered pumpkins shown in the pick then wanna make another skewered pumpkin with shrimp,not sure what else yet. Been looking for some good ideas like the one I posted. I want fun food not the same old boring pizza strips ects but havent been having much luck.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I will be looking around and pm you if I see anything that goes good with shrimp on a skewer. There are people here on the forum that when they read this could give you lots of ideas.


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

great thanks! I am going to do different types of shrimp like some wrapped in bacon,garlic shrimp,plain ect cant wait for that,sea food is my fav!

this is a great site. Lots of good ideas!


----------



## Sexy Ladybug (Sep 17, 2009)

i always like to have some candied apples, you can get them at the grocery store in october usually. not one per person, just a few to bring back the memories. it is a sort of healthy dessert though...


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

We made "Spicy Skeleton Ribs" from the Tase of Home Halloween Issue last year. They tasted awesome and looked cool, too. Can't beat that! I'll try to dig up the recipe.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Found it...

Spicy Skeleton Ribs

4 cups diced cooked chicken breast
1-1/4 cups of water
1/4 cup tomato paste
2 tablespoons each paprika and lime juice
1-1/2 teaspoons each onion powder, garlic powder, dried basil, and dried oregano.
1 teaspoon each salt, dried thyme, celery seed, pepper and cayenne pepper
1 bay leaf
12 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 tablespoon grated lime peel
2 tubes (11 ounces each) refrigerated crusty French loaf
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded Monterrey Jack cheese

1) In large saucepan combine the chicken, water, tomato paste, paprika, lime juice and seasonings. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low. Simmer, uncovered, for 20 minutes or until liquid is evaporated, stirring occasionally. Discard bay leaf.

2) Combine cream cheese and lime peel. On a large piece of foil, roll one tube of bread dough into a 14 in x 10 in rectangle. Spread with half of cream cheese mixture to within 1/2 in of edges; sprinkle with half of the chicken mixture and shredded cheese.

3) Starting with a long side and using foil, fold into thirds. Form a 14 in x 4 in loaf with a seam along one side. Pinch edges to seal. Transfer to a baking dish. Repeat. Bake at 325 degrees for 45-50 minutes or until golden brown.

4) Remove to wire racks. Cool for 10 minutes before cutting into 1 in slices. Arrange on a large serving platter to resemble ribs with a plastic skull if desired.

Taste of Homes Halloween Party Ideas
2008


----------

